# Getting ready to try buckboard bacon for the first time...



## ismoke (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I'm finally going to do it.  I got my ANS for my birthday in October.  Then life got in the way, and I wasn't able to try it.  Then Snowmageddon happened here in KC.  This week, I decided I was going to do some chickens and pulled pork, so when I went to Costco I thought - perfect opportunity!  I can make one butt into PP, and the other into BB!!  I got some cure from the store, came home and got the PP butt rubbed down, and now....I need to verify what I'm about to do.

Here's where I'm at:

I'm using Morton's TQ.  I'm going to follow the instructions on the package, but have a question about the flavoring ingredients...is this to taste, or is there a certain amount that I should use?

I think I'm going to cut the butt in half, for 2 reasons.  1) I want to make sure I get the meat cured properly.  2) I want to try 2 flavors.  I was thinking a peppered, and then a brown sugar one.

Any other tips you'd give a first timer?

Thanks for your time...I'm sure I'll be back with more questions before I get into this thing...


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't made any BBB yet.

Check out the Search tool...lots of info. Here's a starter!!

  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Buckboard+bacon  

 Good luck and have fun!!

   Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2011)

The 1 TBS (1/2 ounce) of TQ per pound is important to be accurate.

Anything else added would be to taste.

Rub the TQ on separate first, so you can get it distributed evenly.

Then your other stuff.

You must measure the right amount of TQ for each piece.

Then put that amount on that piece, and put it in it's own bag.

Any TQ that falls off of a piece should be put in that bag with that piece, or it will no longer be the proper amount.

Then into the fridge at no lower than 34˚ & no higher than 40˚ (I like 36˚ to 38˚).

The length of time should be like this.

Measure the thickest point of your pieces.

Then divide that by how many 1/2" are in that amount.

Example 2 1/2" would be "5".

Now add 2 to that number for safety.

That would mean a 2 1/2 " thick piece would need to be cured for at least 7 days (I would do 8 or 9, but that's me).

I flip & massage each package every day, and DO NOT pour the juice out, that accumulates in the packages.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 16, 2011)

BBB is so good! Your going to love it!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2011)

iSmoke said:


> .........  I'm going to follow the instructions on the package,







i got 3 in the smoker right now...................and good advice from bear, he has done a couple or so.


----------



## ismoke (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, so tonight at about 10, the bacon will have cured for the requisite 7 days.  I've been looking around, think I have a hold on everything, but want to make sure.  I can't smoke until Wed or Thurs (could do either day, need to look and see what weather will be like), so I was thinking of at least leaving it in there until tomorrow night. 

Everyone talks about not pouring out the juice that accumulates, but should there be much of it?  The one I used maple syrup on has a small amount of juice, but the peppered one has none.  Is something wrong?  I definitely am looking forward to this, but don't want to get sick in the process!

After I take it out of the cure, it looks like I need to rinse it and then let it soak for an hour or so, correct?  After I do this is it safe to wrap and put in the fridge for a day or 2 until I smoke it?

I'll be using my ANS, I gather that I just smoke it based on how much smoke flavor I want, correct?  I was thinking somewhere around 6 hours...sound good?

Thanks for the help, guys, I tried searching, and I know there's good stuff in there, but I'm wanting to make sure I do this right.

Edit: Don't worry...pics are coming when I take it out of the cure, and through the rest of the process!


----------



## rw willy (Feb 27, 2011)

I soak for 30 minutes then do a fry test.  I did some belly with apple for 6 hrs.  not enough smoke for me.  Good luck to you.  Nothing will be bad.  All adds up for the next smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2011)

iSmoke said:


> Ok, so tonight at about 10, the bacon will have cured for the requisite 7 days.  I've been looking around, think I have a hold on everything, but want to make sure.  I can't smoke until Wed or Thurs (could do either day, need to look and see what weather will be like), so I was thinking of at least leaving it in there until tomorrow night.
> 
> Everyone talks about not pouring out the juice that accumulates, but should there be much of it?  The one I used maple syrup on has a small amount of juice, but the peppered one has none.  Is something wrong?  I definitely am looking forward to this, but don't want to get sick in the process!
> 
> ...


If it was me, and you're only talking about an extra two days, I'd just leave it in cure for those two days. Just make sure after you remove it from cure & before you smoke it, give a couple slices a fry test for salty flavor, and if it's too salty, soak it for an hour in ice water. Then test it again. Do this until it is no longer too salty. I never had to soak any of my TQ Bacon cures, but it's a good idea to check.

As for the juice---It usually accumulates after the first day or two, but then it gets reabsorbed over the next few days, so there usually isn't much after 7 or more days. Don't worry if there is or isn't any at the end of curing.

I go mainly by color, as far as how long to smoke it. Cold smoking takes longer to get good color than hot smoking.

Don't forget the Qview,

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Feb 27, 2011)

yup..........


----------

